# The match I loved the most.



## yipman_sifu (May 1, 2006)

Here is how Royce showed the meaning of defeating huge opponents using his BJJ.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4754358887413654428


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Sweet!!!


 
I liked the part where he use his leg to cover his body while he punched giant Akebono.


----------



## green meanie (May 1, 2006)

Nice clip. Thanks!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

I thought the on top was supposed to do the punching! LOL! I guess he couldn't somersault out of the hold. Matt is going to be in for a tough one this time.

Thanks for the clip! Good Find!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, I automatically pick Matt Hughes as the obvious choice on that one, but when I think about it, I start thinking Royce has a pretty good chance.

Matt's a takedown specialist, Royce has one of the best Guard's out there.  I mean he's small, and look at who he grew up with 

Imagine having Rickson as the big brother that picked on you, he NEEDED a good guard


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yeah, I automatically pick Matt Hughes as the obvious choice on that one, but when I think about it, I start thinking Royce has a pretty good chance.
> 
> Matt's a takedown specialist, Royce has one of the best Guard's out there. I mean he's small, and look at who he grew up with
> 
> Imagine having Rickson as the big brother that picked on you, he NEEDED a good guard


 
Hell, look at Dad. he was representing very well for his age. Is he small though? Seeing him on spike, he looked pretty tall, and a good size. What is the tail of the tape on him?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2006)

Look at some video of him before the first UFC, he was really thin.  Put on a bit for the first UFC though and isn't as thin now.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Yep. Getting old stinks!


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

Thats was wild COOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

